# Yippeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

thanks Doug for the new Outbacker's Sightings!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

This will get a lot of use !!!


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Could not refuse Doxie, enjoy your new adventure in posting. Miss ya.


----------

